# Egg laying and 1 is stuck



## careyotis (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, my pet pigeon normally lays 2 eggs every 5 -6 weeks....usually 2 days apart...this time she layed 1 egg and it has been 3 as of today that the other has not dropped. She is in her nest with her butt up in the air, wiggling around alot and not looking comfortable at all. I did try applying some oil to her anal area to try to lubricate for easier exit. Her droppings look normal...she only comes out of her nest quickly to eat, get some calcium from her block and water, she has a really large bowel movement then goes back to sit on her egg. Should I be concerned? Can I help in any way? Should I give her fish oil or olive oil? Any quick responses would really help out. Thanks


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi, 
Sorry to hear about your hen facing problem of egg bound, it is terrible. 
What do you give them as a source of calcium and D3? 
Your hen is a calcium deficient hen and needs calcium+D3 asap. 
Can you go to a vet for her egg bound? 
If not pls refer to the link below for calcium dosing for your hen and treat asap. 

www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/omg-hanging-egg-77066.html

This link will be useful to you to know more about egg bound :

www.birdvet.com.au/exotics care/birdcare/EGG BINDING.htm

Hope your bird recovers soon.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

see the thread in the links that kiddy has shown....give her high dose of calcium[about 200mg daily for 7 days] and a cod liver oil capsule..
has she passed out the egg??...if not...ON the shower for 15-20 minutes so that the room becomes steamy and hot and keep her in the room and see if she would pass out egg!! keep her warm...


----------



## careyotis (Jan 12, 2014)

*thank you*

Hi, thanks for the info links...I will crush up her calcium into water and also put some fish oil too into her diet...I have her sitting in the sun directly now and will also put her infront of the plug in heater, was thinking about buying a heated pad for her to add under her blankets, once again thanks and I hope she passes the 2nd soon.


----------



## careyotis (Jan 12, 2014)

can I give her fish oil in her beak too?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I haven't gone through the links but yes you can give 2 drops of cod liver oil. The cod liver oil capsules they sell have other elements added to them too that benefits more. Also give her calcium tabs by mouth. You can hold her upside down and pour 2-3 drops of luke warm olive oil and massage gently. keep her on a warm water bottle or heating pad set on low. Hope she passes the egg soon


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Can you take her to a vet? The might need to be removed.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

careyotis said:


> Hi, thanks for the info links...I will crush up her calcium into water and also put some fish oil too into her diet...I have her sitting in the sun directly now and will also put her infront of the plug in heater, was thinking about buying a heated pad for her to add under her blankets, once again thanks and I hope she passes the 2nd soon.


NO DONT ADD IT IN FOOD OR WATER....give her half oyster shell calcium tablets that u can find in human drug stores, directly down the throat... which type of calcium do you have ?? does it have vit d3?? if yes give her 200mg of calcium directly down the throat....calcium is very very imp in this situation


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

careyotis said:


> Hi, my pet pigeon normally lays 2 eggs every 5 -6 weeks....usually 2 days apart...this time she layed 1 egg and it has been 3 as of today that the other has not dropped. She is in her nest with her butt up in the air, wiggling around alot and not looking comfortable at all. I did try applying some oil to her anal area to try to lubricate for easier exit. Her droppings look normal...she only comes out of her nest quickly to eat, get some calcium from her block and water, she has a really large bowel movement then goes back to sit on her egg. Should I be concerned? Can I help in any way? Should I give her fish oil or olive oil? Any quick responses would really help out. Thanks


if she hasn't laid that egg by now; this is what i would do IMMEDIATELY. 

Put olive oil in a dropper, or a plastic bottle with a dropper on top...squeeze 2 or 3 drops on the vent...holding the dove head down, vent up close to your chest. message the oil into the vent ....put her back in her nest.....she should drop that egg in a few minutes. My dove was egg bound, her first egg dropped but the second egg was sideways the oil lubricated the egg and with her moving, flipped the egg back around in the right position., within an hour she dropped the second egg...unfortunately, once the egg is sideways, it tares her up inside....my dove could not walk for days...i had to carry her and feed her seeds from my hand, she couldn't bend over....after about a week, she began to walk...it took her over a month to fly again, she could not lift up her wings.

hope this helps


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Nare J said:


> NO DONT ADD IT IN FOOD OR WATER....give her half oyster shell calcium tablets that u can find in human drug stores, directly down the throat... which type of calcium do you have ?? does it have vit d3?? if yes give her 200mg of calcium directly down the throat....calcium is very very imp in this situation


yes, i use the calcium d3 softgels...i use a needle and pierce many holes in one end of the softgel...then hold the dove's head with one hand, open the beak with the other hand holding the beak open with the hand around the head, and then squeeze the liquid calcium with d3...it's a clear oil like substance ...on the tongue...my doves like the calcium, they give me no problem when they see me holding the softgel... i give it for congestion, one of my doves...being inside, with air conditioning, gets stuffed up...i always use oyster shells and oyster grit added to their food, so they get plenty of calcium


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would get her to a vet asap. Egg binding can kill.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

In the past when I helped two friends birds deliver eggs when bound. I found that HEAT from a lamp PLUS sugar water gave the hen the strength to pass the egg. Your hen laying every 5 weeks, is too much, she cannot possibly intake enough calcium to keep up. I would discourage her from laying AFTER letting her keep these eggs to sit on and eat calcium and recover. Then REMOVE nest and dont allow her to make one. If you have to, move her from room to room and keep changing her locatio once a month or so, so she does not get too comfortable. Eliminate all mating type behaviour such as petting her back or head or beak, or even giving too much attention to her if she is your pet. 

In the past when they are bound, it is usually from being to tired to push it out. Both laid the next morning. Try the above and see if you have any luck.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

How is she doing? Did she lay the egg? Hope so. Agree with CBL about preventing more egg laying by moving her around from room to room, not petting her, keeping her photoperiod short, putting toys in her cage and changing her cage around. Especially now that she has been egg bound she really needs a break from the frequent egg laying. We got deslorelin implants for Phoebe because more egg laying would gave killed her the vet said. Hope she got calcium too. How is she doing?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Moist heat can help also. A warm heating pad with a warm damp washcloth on it, and the bird on that. She needs calcium and D3 now. Calcium also helps the muscles to push out the egg.


----------

